# question about cai, drop in filter and iat



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i have read that the iat relocation harness will not reach the cai box. it is made for the stock air filter box and people are having to modify the harness. i want the lpe cai but wonder if the drop in k/n filter with the stock box is better for iat relocation . anyone have advice on this? tks


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the LPE CAI on my '05. There were no mods and nothing to relocate. It uses the stock air tube which connects to the new intake box. Total install will take you 15-30 minutes. Here are a couple of pics:

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1412/cat/500/ppuser/3784

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1411/cat/500/ppuser/3784


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i was refering to the maf iat harness which attaches to the air intake box to prevent heatsoak. which has to be modified to fit in an aftermarket cai.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Does the LPE CAI make an appreciable difference in performance?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it has better flow so it performs better than stock, especially in cooler weather. when it's warm it doesn't work as well as a COLD air intake. the LPE uses the same warm air intake locations as the stock box the thing you're paying $$$ for is a larger filter.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Gotagoat said:


> Does the LPE CAI make an appreciable difference in performance?


Depends on whether or not you tune for the new airflow. 

Plus as svede said - it does take the air from the same holes as the stock box (engine heat migrates under the car to this area).


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> the LPE uses the same warm air intake locations as the stock box


When the stripping is installed correctly warm air isn't being pulled in from the engine compartment. I'm not sure what you're talking about here. 

Details: 

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

where is the air coming from then? if you look you'll see it's the same place the stock unit gets air from. did you notice the stock unit is sealed too? you're just buying a $50 filter that has less restiction to air flow. if one were to log IATs they'dl see that they aren't near ambient especially when heat soaked and stopped. at the risk of having another of my threads pulled by the mods read what you should be looking for with a "C"AI here.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

So you're saying I'm gaining 12 hp from a better air filter alone? 

True the LPE uses the same air inlets as the stock but with the lager area the intake LPE provides, I'm assuming the air being pulled in (from colder locations) is in greater quantities which compliments the hi-flow filter. In turn, giving your higher flow and grater gains over the stock unit. 

No offense, but I'm taking LPE's research over your forum posts.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I just put in a Drop in K&N and if anything my idle is now smoothe as silk,,always had a slight "miss" feeling to it since day one. But like i said the drop in if anything for me makes it idle better


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> So you're saying I'm gaining 12 hp from a better air filter alone?
> 
> True the LPE uses the same air inlets as the stock but with the lager area the intake LPE provides, I'm assuming the air being pulled in (from colder locations) is in greater quantities which compliments the hi-flow filter. In turn, giving your higher flow and grater gains over the stock unit.
> 
> No offense, but I'm taking LPE's research over your forum posts.


i would like to see the "colder" air research numbers. i believe you are mistaken and they do not exist. you yourself agree that the LPE draws from the same place as the stock unit and then turn around and state that it's significantly colder air because of quantity ??? that makes sense to you ??? the larger filter is the major performance gain. remember your "12 HP gain" was on a dyno with the hood open not with the hood closed on the street. slap on a $50 pod filter and you'll see the same thing. by sucking in a little more air it is a little cooler. true, there is a slow, negligable difference in temps. *faint praise tho.* those that *have* logged have seen a drop to ~15* above ambient after several minutes of driving. those numbers are not exactly useful off the line at a stop light or a drag strip. in the summer at 85* that's 3* of pulled timing after the several minutes of driving "cool down" and even more when stopped. * you don't have to take my word for it but then don't take theirs either. just test it. the IATs don't lie. *


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> * you don't have to take my word for it *


Again, I'm not. I'm not an engineer, never claimed to be which is why I'll take the word of a proven company such as LPE. I will agree that this CAI doenst pull air from the greatest of spots to utilize the "C" in CAI when compared to the Breathless thats on my Z06 which turely pulles cold air from the front of the car.


----------

